# Chester's Stuff :)



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

My stereo:
Lab Gruppen PLM10000Q with Lake Processing
DC Gold N7R speakers
JL 13w7 (Dual 18" PR, 8.6 cuft) the black bags are activated charcoal; I have since added 2" thick rock-wool along all the walls too

TV Setup:
LC-45GD4U
Dish DP625
Sony DVP NS725P
Crown CTS 8200 amp
Crown USM-810
Klipsch Synergy F1 (2x)
MTX HR-825 C (ceiling rears, 2x)
X-Site XS1580 (15") sonosub, 10.6 cuft

In Home Stereo:
Crown CTS 8200
Crown USM-810
Shure Auxpander 8x8 matrix mixer (room routing/level control)
MTX HR-825C (10x):Kitchen (4), Living (2), Bed (2), Porch (2)
X-Site XS1580 (15") sonosub, 10.6 cuft
Numark HDCD1 (this thing sorta sucks, I'd like to run through a computer)

Various:
Crown K2 amps (2x)
Crown USM-810 (x over and 128 parametric EQ's)
Crown K1 Amps (2x)
DBX Driverack PA
DBX RTA-M
MTX HR-825C
Yamaha HTR-5830
X-Site XS1580 (15") sonosub, 10.6 cuft
IBM Thinkpad X60 Tablet
Creative Audigy 2 Notebook (KX Drivers)
Sandisk Sansa E200v2
Sony MDR-V700DJ headphones
Sony MDR-EX55LP
JVC HA-FX34


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice!..:T


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

Just added the PLM10000Q amp to the "My Stereo" category


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

just updated the 13W7 link to a thread of pictures, made some repairs today and got around to posting some pics...


----------

